# Interested in a lever machine (Elektra micro casa a lava) any recommendations?



## stimu (May 14, 2016)

Hi,

Background: I am completely newbie and have never owned a espresso machine... But I like the look of the elektra micro casa a lava... hence this post

Questions: 1. I don't mind spend £800ish on a new micro casa a leva but at this price point is this machine the best choice?

2. Anyone know where to look for second hand ones, or any other good looking machine that might be better for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stimu (May 14, 2016)

Order placed already... Hope everything will be fine


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Just out of interest... How are you getting on with the micro casa?


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

As there's 101 tricks to pull a shot on Mcal, you must be ok.


----------

